# Recoil Rebuild (Sears Craftsman) ??



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello

I own a Craftsman Eager-1 Push Lawnmower with a 6.5hp engine.

I am getting into repairing small engines and I want to know how to rebuild this type of recoil. I want to take it apart and put it back together for knowledge but I dont know where to start on it.

I have rebuild briggs recoils before and is a very easy process but this other recoil is completely different and if it was to break I want to know how to fix it.

So does anyone know anything about dis-assembling recoils and putting them back together, (websites, procedures etc will be helpful)

Thanks.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I'm goimg strickly by memory here....but a lot of the Tecumseh recoils has a decal on top of the recoil assy.which hides the plastic piece that rune through the hub of the recoil pulley and holds every thing together.Just pull this decail off and pry out the little (white) triangler retaining piece.Then with a needle nose squeese the two ears together to this piece and push at the same time.


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually what I have is the type that is on the side of the flywheel you pull on it and it locks onto the flywheel.

On this one it doesn't seem like it wants to be taken apart there is no locking rings,snaprings etc.

Is there ones that if something breaks that the whole recoil has to be replaced
this one has one piece about the size of a pen holding everything together but it is locked in place.

Hope this will help a bit more.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

OHHHHHH S&(t) you have got an 'OLD' one. Looks like a little box (proably red) mounted on the left of the engine as your standing behind the mower.I haven't fooled with one of them in many years.
About all I can remember on that type is,on the engine side of it,it has a plastic pin drove through the hub of the pulley & spring that drives out towards the outside.And towards the bottom of the starter assy.it has a lock to keep the spring still.You'll have to turn this with a small screwdriver to get the pulley & spring out.

sorry I couldn't help more,but maybe that helps you out a little.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

There are some guys that stays mostly on the 4-cycle fourm that have exploded views of Tecumseh engines,in PDF.Just give them your model & spec #'S.
one goes by rake60,maybe these guys can help more.

Good Luck


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok thanks helps alittle I'll try to take it apart when I get time thanks again.


----------

